# Rescue Remedy and Rescue Remedy Pet...difference?



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

My dog has separation anxiety and while I know that no supplement will cure it I am looking for something ot help my pup out while I train him. Rescue Remedy was suggested by my vet and I notice that there is one specifically for pets. What is the difference between the "pet" version and the regular version? My vet never said there was a regular kind and a pet kind. Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, there's a difference. The Pet version doesn't have alcohol - go with that one.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Some of the human versions also have xylitol (toxic to pets). I didn't know they have a pet version but since they do, definitely go with that one.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Also I would agree Pet Version!

Here is a ton of Information on SA if you want to take a look at it:
http://www.dogforums.com/3-dog-training-forum/60390-separation-anxiety-what-s.html


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

Has anyone used this with success??


----------



## amandaglock1999 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi. I purchased the regular rescue remedy for my dogs not knowing there was a "pet" one. Will the ones for humans hurt them? will it not work the same? Thanks in Advance


----------

